# Travel advice - Italy suspends Schengen



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti, if travelling to Italy over the next couple of weeks, please be aware that due to the upcoming G8 conference, from today Italy suspends the Schengen agreement until 15 July.
This means more stringent border controls, and you will probably be subject to a stop and search, rather than just waved through, with consequent queues.
Buon viaggio,
eddied


----------

